# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Bed leveling scripts/G code

## synint

I have a Geetech i3 Pro X and am looking for a script that will automatically position the head at the 4 corners so I can level the bed. If anybody knows where I can download one it would be much appreciated.

----------

